# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Hidroelectrica >  Salto de Cofrentes o Basta

## JMTrigos

Por casualidad encontré esto donde explica desde donde le llega el agua. También explica el sistema de los saltos posteriores.
Saludos.
http://www.jalance.es/es/sites/jalan...cipios-de-.pdf

----------

F. Lázaro (03-feb-2015),Jonasino (03-feb-2015),NoRegistrado (03-feb-2015),REEGE (03-feb-2015),sergi1907 (03-feb-2015),Varanya (03-feb-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Muchas gracias, es tremendamente interesante.
Yo lo estoy pasando a un pincho para poder leerlo con tranquilidad. Hay cosas del documento que me interesan mucho, además de los saltos, los molinos y los sistemas de balsas.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Jonasino

Muy bueno. Muchas gracias

----------

